# 3rd Round clomid worked!!! I'm Pregnant!!!!



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi All.
So, the first time I get a confirmed ovulation and I'm pregnant  
I can't believe it, I'm still in shock! I'm 5 weeks and get an early scan on Monday. Just hoping everything its alright and they can see everything they need to  Cannot believe I got my BFP finally.
Good luck to everyone. I def recommend clearblue ovulation sticks. This was the first time I tried them!

And don't look out too much for preg symptoms. All mine were just period symptoms (pains, backache, sore boobs, Mood swings)
xxx


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Hun

Congratulations!!  

Thanks for posting such a positive message, it gives us all hope and keeps me positive.

I'm on my second round of Clomid and i have been using the Clear Blue Ovulation stick,s, i had a positive last month on day 14 but I'm on day 15 and haven't had that smiley face yet  

What CD day did you get your positive?  I have heard of some people ovulating on CD 19.


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks so much hun. I'm on cloud 9.
I ovulated on CD19 lol. I was worried as the days went on. But by CD19 I would have thought it was game over and stopped trying. So the sticks definatley helped me. I tested on CD35 with a first response test and the line came up straight away and was very dark. I tested again this morning (5days later) just to check and got another BFP on a clearblue 

I think with how shocked I am. That i never thought it would happen to be honest. 
Please keep going. I was really struggling and so glad i carried on. Lets hope this is your time Ditz xxx


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations that's such great news! 
I started clomid 50mg cd2-6 last month and AF has just arrived today  but don't think we were active as we could have been due to ill health and busy work schedules/shifts. 
Think in going to buy some opk and really make an effort this month- booze is a no go zone and going to start on the decaf tea and coffee. Figure I might as well try and get used to them for when I do get the bfp


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulation hun   


Ditz, I'd suggest testing twice a day. My last cycle I didn't get a smiley in the morning but did in the evenin! Failing that, have lots of sex over the next few days too


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks girls.

Eeyore, I wouldn't worry too much about the alchohol and decaf. When we concieved, we had actually gone to london for the weekend. We were shattered from walking round all day and seeing a musical. Hubby had been drinking all eve and we'd had takeaway food all day.. so you'd think we were at our worst, considering how good we have been with things like that for the last 5yrs.
But I do understand that you want to give it your best ever shot. But just thought I would say, don't worry too much about it. I don't think its all that much use in ttc xxx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Massive congrats cupcake hope it continues to go well  

I agree with you about the alcohol thing, so many of us are watching everything we eat drink and do. Yet I work with so many new mums who had horrific lifestyles prior to and during their pregnancies and still get pregnant and go on to have normal pregnancies, births and healthy babies!!! Doesn't seem logical does it? Especially when you see the specialists who say, eat healthily, avoid alcohol and lose weight!!! 

I've had some rather large ladies get pregnant on clomid, despite the hospital being very reluctant to give it to me as I have a higher than average BMI!!! I hasten to add I am quite a fit and active individual lol  

We continue with our quest, but it is so nice to hear success stories, it keeps us sane    
Well kind of.....


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi All

Sending lots of   and   

Juju81 - thanks for the advice I will try testing at night too.

Sweetcupcake - CD 19 maybe that will be our Lucky number  

Xx


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks spudlin And i hope so Ditz. Fingers crossed for you  xxx


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Ladies

Still no positive OPK  

CD18 now, I'm testing morning and after work in the evening.  I've got everything crossed it still may happen   

I usually have a positive betweem CD12 and 13, with Clomid last month is was CD14, i find it all very confusing. I will sooo disappointed if we don't get a positive this month   as this is our second round on 100mg of Clomid and we have only been given 3 to try.  Consultant is talking IVF after this and she has hinted that we don't qualify on the NHS as my FSH was over 10  

Trying to stay   and keep on going with the   but feeling a little disheartened as i have always had a positive OPK so feels like am going backwards rather then forwards.

Wishing you all the best of Luck

xx


----------



## MayUK (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Ditz
I hope things work for you, by FSH do you mean follicle stimulating hormone? I knew having a kid already and a high BMI could mean you don't qualify for NHS treatment but hormonal levels is new. You've got me worried now as I'd assumed we'd be able to get at least one round on the NHS, we can't do IUI due to  low count so I think its the next option really. 
Will be getting OV sticks this time, and I'm still keeping me and DH on a 1 drink a week limit - at least until we get another sperm test to see if 3 months best behaviour has had an impact.


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi MayUK

I think all Local Health Authority have different rules and criteria, so i wouldn't worry.  I live in Worcestershire and my consultant said as my 'Follicle Stimulating Hormone' (FSH) was over 10 which is their cut off i would theoretically require more drugs during IVF and would cost the NHS more so i wouldn't qualify    this was complete news to me.

I am on month 2 of Clomid and i don;t believe i have ovulated this month   never managed a positice OPK test.  (although i may have missed it  )  I am on CD 26 and have horrendous period pains, extremely tired and very disappointed it fells like i am going backwards not forwards.  

oh well 1 month of Clomid to try so need to get my positivity back    


Good Luck May and everyone else on their journeys


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ooops apologies for the typo's


----------



## staypositive xx (Nov 24, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS Sweetcupcake!!! What wonderful news! Best of luck to you I hope you go on to have a very happy and healthy pregnancy  Lovely to hear a success story  xx


----------



## MayUK (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Ditx
That's rough, Dr's and teh people who pay them have to reduce us all to numbers I guess, but it makes me feel like screaming at them and their 'criteria' and 'percentages'. I'm on to my second clomid cycle - at couple dose cos no OV last cycle. To be honest I feel better on it so far (only 3 doses in) less hot flashes and my stomach seems to be coping better. SO I hope the does is right and my body has given up trying to fight back. 

Its great news for Cupcake - there is hope.


----------

